# Home safe and smoothered with kisses



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I was greeted at the door by 3 wildly happy dogs. I sat on the floor and they covered me with kisses for 10 minutes. Then I got out the goody bag from nationals and gave them some of the treats. MiMi also grabbed the crocheted toy and ran off. However, she was not all that thrilled with her new pink Madan brush, but I love it.

Funny, I woke at 4 AM and got home at 2PM (5Pm Orlando time) but I am not tired at all. In fact I feel peppier than I have all week. Go figure.

After, the dogs said hello, I had to go and greet the birds who were chirping for my attention and happy to see me too.

Then I made a cup of cappuccino and came on SM.

Don't worry, DH got his kisses at the airport.

I'll be back later to tell you more about this wonderful, fun trip.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Glad that you are home and safe. Hope you had a great time, and you know we are wanting pictures!!!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad you made it back home and had a great time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy your safe at home!! I am sure your fluffs missed you so much. Can't wait to hear more about your trip!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad you are home safe! It was really nice to meet you:wub: When I got home I was also greeted with happiness and kisses. Mercedes was rather upset with Whitney and let her know it :HistericalSmiley:all is well now:thumbsup: What a fun week with so many wonderful friends.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I did a terrible job as photographer, I missed so many peeps & pooches who I had fallen in love with. I only lugged the camera with me that one time. I'm sure others will cover a lot more. Anyway, I made an album on the PB account that Jackie started. Here's the link:


Sylie Pictures Photos by SpoiledMaltese2013 | Photobucket


I'll be back later....so much to do right now. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad you are home safe...and so happy you had fun!:wub: Later, GF!
Love the pics!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome home  What a wonderful homecoming!!! can't beat that...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad you're home safe and sound, Sylvia.:chili: It was great to meet you. I feel like we see eye to eye on a lot of things.  It was such a fun week but hard to spend enough quality time with everyone given all the events. 
Love the pix!! I got up at 5:30am and am still dragging!! But Tyler was very happy to see me esp. since Jim went to VT last night and left him here because of the demolition at our house. So it was my son and Tyler. :w00t::w00t:Luckily they're both alive. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Glad you had fun...and got home safely.*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sylvia, I'm so glad we got to meet!!! So many members went this year, it was great!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Sylvia, Glad you made it home save and sound. What a greeting.....makes me long for sy and my. Were still here till next week, still cold in MN but boy do I miss the fluffs. I'm dog sick. Sun finally came out but it is not the same without ya'll! Cannot wait until next year in Louisville!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome home. We all missed you! Puppy kisses to you from Lady Belle  .


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

It was nice meeting you Silvia! I'm glad you made it home safe and sound. 
We're still in Florida but should be back in Ohio by the end of the week.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad you had a good time. Love the pix!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sylvia, I am sooooooo happy you got on that plane, flew across the country by yourself, and joined us in Florida. :aktion033: It was fun getting to meet you. I agree with Sue. It was hard to spend quality time with everyone because we were always so busy with the events. The time I did have with people was precious to me. 

Cisco was thrilled to see me and hasn't left my side. All the girls have done is sleep since we got home. They are as worn out as I am!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just got home to New Jersey and now trying to match you up with your pictures!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy that you are home safe and sound. My d/h & Sassy were also happy that I got home today. All is perfect in our world again. It was so good to meet you and say hello in person. I had a great week.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It sounds like everyone had a great time! So glad you're home safe and sound!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just as it should be, it is amazing how many kisses our little ones have in reserves.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great to meet you. It was wonderful getting to meet so many people, but there wasn't enough time to talk much to anyone.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

educ8m said:


> Sylvia, I am sooooooo happy you got on that plane, flew across the country by yourself, and joined us in Florida. :aktion033: It was fun getting to meet you. I agree with Sue. It was hard to spend quality time with everyone because we were always so busy with the events. The time I did have with people was precious to me.
> 
> Cisco was thrilled to see me and hasn't left my side. All the girls have done is sleep since we got home. They are as worn out as I am!



Deb, my darling, if it weren't for you, I'd still be trying to find my way to the elevators, having missed my flight. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:YOU know what I mean. Oh, and if you want to share...it's fine by me...how could I be Sylier?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Glad you're home safe and sound, Sylvia.:chili: It was great to meet you. I feel like we see eye to eye on a lot of things.  It was such a fun week but hard to spend enough quality time with everyone given all the events.
> Love the pix!! I got up at 5:30am and am still dragging!! But Tyler was very happy to see me esp. since Jim went to VT last night and left him here because of the demolition at our house. So it was my son and Tyler. :w00t::w00t:Luckily they're both alive. :HistericalSmiley:


Eye to eye, mind to mind.:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

TLR said:


> So glad you had a good time. Love the pix!



Tracy, I can't tell you how many times we asked each other if you were there. I....we....are sad that you didn't make it, but you were in our hearts and thoughts the whole time.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Glad you are home safe...and so happy you had fun!:wub: Later, GF!
> Love the pics!!! Thank you!!!


Plan on Kentucky next year. At the banquet we all practiced saying 
Louville. Save your pennies for an unmatchable joyful event.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

revakb2 said:


> Great to meet you. It was wonderful getting to meet so many people, but there wasn't enough time to talk much to anyone.


I know what you mean. Next year I am going a day early to rest up. I was tired most of the time...jet lag and old age.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sylvia -- it was so wonderful finally getting to meet you in person. Glad that you're home safe and sound. I know that the fluffs were very glad to see Mom.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sylvia, it was wonderful to finally meet you! Kelly and i look forward to seeing you in Kentucky.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Sylvia, it was such a treat getting to meet you. Glad you made it home safe and sound.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So Sylie, are you in any photos anyplace by anyone? I keep trying to put a face on you! 
So happy you got home safely---sounds like a fun story w/Jackie!
Sending love.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

It was great meeting you. I wish we had had more time to chat.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So happy that I finally met you in person. You have one sweet smile that I won't forget.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Sylvia))) You always make me smile and I'm so happy I finally got to meet you!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Great to hear. Glad you back with the little ones and home safe**


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I so enjoyed meeting you Sylvia. You are crazy. We will always have Cheesecake Factory. 

Luna and I are sitting at the airport now. Can't wait to get us home and see all my boys. Glad I have her to cuddle for now.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome home, Sylvia! Glad you had a wonderful trip, and thanks for posting pics


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I did a terrible job as photographer, I missed so many peeps & pooches who I had fallen in love with. I only lugged the camera with me that one time. I'm sure others will cover a lot more. Anyway, I made an album on the PB account that Jackie started. Here's the link:
> 
> 
> Sylie Pictures Photos by SpoiledMaltese2013 | Photobucket
> ...


Sylvia, I am so happy you had a wonderful time ... I just knew you would. :tender:

Guess what? I guessed right ... who you are ... in Pat's pictures. In all fairness, I recognized everyone except for one or two other ladies. I guessed it was you because ... well, you just look like the darling Sylvia that I know. And, one other clue, was that you and I shared over the phone ... that both you and I are about the same height! I could see you were more on the petite side! :chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> So Sylie, are you in any photos anyplace by anyone? I keep trying to put a face on you!
> So happy you got home safely---sounds like a fun story w/Jackie!
> Sending love.


You guessed right...from, I think Pat's pictures. I am the one with very short hair and body. I don't have time to fool around with my hair, MiMi is more important.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> So Sylie, are you in any photos anyplace by anyone? I keep trying to put a face on you!
> So happy you got home safely---sounds like a fun story w/Jackie!
> Sending love.


Sandy, here is a picture of Sylie holding my Gigi.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lynda said:


> Sandy, here is a picture of Sylie holding my Gigi.
> 
> View attachment 138250


Next time you take a picture of me, Lynda, remind me to stretch my chin.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Sylie I just wanna give you a big Hug!!!!!!!*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Next time you take a picture of me, Lynda, remind me to stretch my chin.:HistericalSmiley:


What are you talking about, that is a lovely picture of you, and your chin. Who are you trying to look like, Jay Leno:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

It sure sounds like you all had a great time. My puppy will only be six months old by next meeting...is that too young to bring????? Just now thought about that....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lynda said:


> What are you talking about, that is a lovely picture of you, and your chin. Who are you trying to look like, Jay Leno:HistericalSmiley:


Lol, I meant stretch my neck...you know the way Oprah instructs.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sylvia, it was great to meet you. My grandmom (who lives in India0 was very scared to travel alone a few years ago. We had to persuade her to go on a trip by herself to another city in India; she wanted to go but was so nervous. This was few years ago and she has now been to USA, Egypt, Australia, Malaysia etc., and I might be forgetting a few places.

I know you said you were nervous, but it went great, and I am glad you decided to come.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad you had fun.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sylie I am so happy you were able to go and have a great time. Love the pictures.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Glad that you are home safe and sound!!! Looks like you had a great time!!! SM wasnt the same without you!!!!


----------

